# heatilator cab50 $1099 at farm supply



## 3650 (Feb 3, 2012)

stopped to investigate and was pretty disappointed. that is no quad.  far less quality and steel. even the burn pot seemed thinner.  dont think id pay that for one but im a tightwad.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty sure they are getting into the same game as US Stove and Englander. Boxstore sales to the masses! For a nice price I might add! Englander was the best of the box stores, But they just got some stiff competition.

This might tick Eric off!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 3, 2012)

The exterior chassis and heat exchange system is different.

But the burn pot, I believe is the same one found in the Santa Fe and Castile. 

The burn pots are almost all identical. Except how the lip looks, and how the thermocouple sits in or on the pot. 

H & H Technologies isnt gonna spend extra money on molds for a different pot. All the motors are the same, ignitor, most gaskets are even the same. 

The exterior is the only thing I see that was different. The pot is different than whats in my Classic Bay. But almost positive thats its the pot from the smaller Quads. Smaller lip, so it sticks up less inside the box. Plus the thermocouple sits kinda within the pot. Where the Classic Bay sits on top of the pot, inside of a weird bracket.

Only seen a few Heatilators, but have studied them when I see them. Pretty Solid unit. Especially for that price. IMO


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 3, 2012)

that's a great price for that stove. 

 i just ordered combustion motor gaskets for my ps50. and they are the exact same H & H part number the quads take.
(btw- i found a site that sells them for $4.40 ea. if any quad owners are interested)

the burn pot on my heatilator ps50 is awesome. the holes _never_ get plugged. 
it is the same as the one from the mt. vernon ae insert i have seen pics of here in the thread where the woman had hers' ceramic coated.

i have read about the thermo couple moving around on some older quads.
i'm assuming that has been rectified on the quads.
i know for a fact it has on the heatilator.
rock solid mounting.

the ps50 has the spring style flexible auger. and it is, as far as i can tell, pretty much immune to jams.
it has the auto reverse motor if a jam does occur.

this may not be the stove for you.
but it is most definitely not a pos.

one big difference (and another reason why the cost is lower) is there is a one year warranty on the electronics as opposed to the three years the quads come with.

that price is hundreds below list.
someone is going to get a great deal.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 3, 2012)

3650 said:
			
		

> stopped to investigate and was pretty disappointed. that is no quad.  far less quality and steel. even the burn pot seemed thinner.  dont think id pay that for one but im a tightwad.



Pretty disappointed in your post. I have seen no negative posts from owners ( as I am) and you are the only one I have run across who thinks (without running the stove I might add) that it is "far less quality." 

Did you even do a search for "Cab50" on this site?


----------



## tigerjeb (Feb 3, 2012)

$1099 is the regular price at Family Farm and Home stores.  I think the stores are mainly in Michigan and maybe some in Indiana and Ohio.  I got it for $999 on sale and absolutely love it.  The burn pot is great, the unit puts out great heat, it holds 2.75 bags (says 3, but that's only if you are a packaging engineering and align all the pellets), and minor and major cleanings are quick and easy.  Burns hot, burns clean, very few problems with misfires.  The biggest problem so far has been the thermostat sticking every once in awhile.  If you have any questions about it, I will try to answer them.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 3, 2012)

tigerjeb said:
			
		

> $1099 is the regular price at Family Farm and Home stores.  I think the stores are mainly in Michigan and maybe some in Indiana and Ohio.  I got it for $999 on sale and absolutely love it.  The burn pot is great, the unit puts out great heat, it holds 2.75 bags (says 3, but that's only if you are a packaging engineering and align all the pellets), and minor and major cleanings are quick and easy.  Burns hot, burns clean, very few problems with misfires.  The biggest problem so far has been the thermostat sticking every once in awhile.  If you have any questions about it, I will try to answer them.



My first year burning the cab50. Trying to find someone who has really played with the feeder rate slide thingy. You have any advice on adjusting the feed?


----------



## mminton (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a CAB 50 at the beginning of Jan. and I love it.  Puts out plenty of heat.  THe glass stays clean for days on end and not much ash build up.  Also cuts on and off as needed with the thermostat.  I wish I payed $1000 for mine.  Around here they are 1599.   Well worth the money.

Matt


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 3, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they are getting into the same game as US Stove and Englander. Boxstore sales to the masses! For a nice price I might add! Englander was the best of the box stores, But they just got some stiff competition.
> 
> This might tick Eric off!



I can not even get them for that price.  Might be time to hitch up the horses and go get a wagon load of them.

Eric


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

kinsman stoves  said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a feeling you'd say that. Box stores are great for us fruggle's, But really nick the mom and pops! But then again the box stores don't offer service after the sale. 

Wondering if there is a warranty issue if its covered at the box store or do they need to go dirrect to Heatilator? If Heatilator is anything like Quad/harman you'll need a dealer for support or they won't even talk to you! 

IMHO, buyer beware if the above is the case. Spend a bit more at mom and pops to get the full service. Or look toward the Englanders where you know your getting some good tech support! But that's just me and what do I know!


----------



## tigerjeb (Feb 3, 2012)

saladdin said:
			
		

> tigerjeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have adjusted it a couple of times, but it was more a function of the pellets that I was burning than anything else.  Right now, I have it about 0.5 inches-0.75 inches closed from a full open position.  When it was full open, the flames were too tall and getting lazy.  The one problem I ran into was remembering to let the pellets get close to empty so I could get to it.  I have the mindset that the hopper always needs to be full at all times, even when I want to make slight adjustments.  When I do adjust it, I usually let it run for several days before making a decision on if I want to move it again.


----------



## skinanbones (Feb 3, 2012)

i for one am not at all happy with my cab50, the heat exchanger or lack thereof is what get me. This thing is rated for 50,000 btu and an enviro mini at 30,000 btu can out perform it, and they retail for the same price in my store.  lately it won't restart when i turn the thermostat down at night.  If any body in ontartio wants a couple really cheap ones let me know.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 3, 2012)

If I did not sell you a Heatilator and you call me for warranty work or parts, you do not want to know what I was told to tell you.

Goor Luck
Eric





			
				j-takeman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 3, 2012)

Heatilator is an awesome unit for the money.  HANDS DOWN.  

I will guess I have 30 out there and out of those 30, one had a power surge damage a control box.  One had a auger motor burn up because of excessive fines.  Two had to have the door adjusted at the cost of a single washer.

They have the best service record so far.  They work, period.

What other dealer supported stove is in the $1500-$1800 price range?

Eric


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 3, 2012)

saladdin said:
			
		

> My first year burning the cab50. Trying to find someone who has really played with the feeder rate slide thingy. You have any advice on adjusting the feed?



i have the ps50. but my guess is the sliders are the same.

in any case, i noticed that on medium from the factory, the flame was pretty damn high.
i eventually just slid the gate as far closed as it would go.
it still keeps a good fire on low. 
i run it on medium 90% of the time (with my middle of the road heat content pellets) and the flame still ranges pretty high.

once it gets well below zero outside, i will either run it on high for a few hours at a time or just long enough to get the stove really hot and switch between high and medium a few times through the night.
i never leave it on high after i go to bed.

but this is the only stove i've ever used.
maybe the person claiming a 35,000 btu rated unit will out perform it is right.
that's the only time i've ever seen that claim.


it's still rated at  greater than 75% efficiency. 
i've seen higher figures. but i assume they are inflated as you can find for pretty much any stove. whether btus (which stoves don't actually make. fuel does) or square footage.
(stove efficiency ratings are based on running on high afaik)
i believe my dealer told me 1,500 to 1,800 sq feet for this stove.
but it's now rated at like 2,200 (or more?) in brochures.
there is a whole thread about these ratings going up recently on many brands


my main complaint with my stove is the design as relates to the oak.
it uses the kit shared by many quads and requires a collar piece that make the kit the most expensive one out there.
fabbing one would have required me buying tools i don't have. so i just bought the kit.
as it is i had to buy 2 hole saws for the install. those things aren't cheap.
add to this the fact that the stove still draws a fair bit of inside air after oak installation, and i was a bit let down

the oak is a dramatic improvement though . and i'd do it again if given the chance. 
but it wasn't the 100% miracle i was hoping for when i first started learning about oaks.
actually i was a bit dubious to begin with when i did what other folks have done and put a sheet of paper against the inlet and was underwhelmed by the suction at that point.

but springtime has us siding and foam insulating the house and sealing the window frame cavities and adding more attic insulation to the back bedroom.
our front porch is well enclosed and the side porch is going to be properly sealed and fitted to the house when the siding is being done.

i'm hoping to use dramatically fewer pellets next winter.


----------



## 3650 (Feb 4, 2012)

obviously lottsa people are happy with them.  i still wouldnt pay that for one.  might wait another six weeks and theyll probably be down to $600 like they do with the breckwells.  just too tin canish for $1099.


----------



## jazzman55 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been watching this forum for a year now and finally decided to make the move.  Purchased a CAB50 yesterday for $1299 at Family Farm and Home.  Should be delivered next week and I have great hopes for it.  Heating a 1400sq/ft chalet and I believe this should cut my heating bill (propane) in half.  And the Kirtland pellet plant is only 20 miles away.  They are currently quoting pellets (4 ton or more) at $180/ton.  Looking forward to help/advice from all of the CAB50 fans here.


----------



## Mpodesta (Jul 10, 2014)

Love my Ps50, been non stop trouble free for me and the misses threw fall-spring, which is great because I'm away from home at sea for Jan-march.  As far as heat goes......I dunno, have no measured numbers but I can tell you I got a big swing in output temperatures when burning  Cheepo vs higher end pellets.   When running the Orfords threw it, I wouldn't dare touch the top and front blower area, it was uncomfortable to even hold my hand in front of the blower air for more than a few seconds. Cheepo box store pellets that I was given were meh....... Unit didn't get very hot but they burned either way.

Seems the prices have come down alot, when I went initially shopping, the Cab50 was 1800$ish


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 10, 2014)

china junk, why you guys fooling yourself, get a old whit going on 20 yrs with mine, ZERO issues


----------



## The Ds (Jul 11, 2014)

We are very happy with our PS50,,,There is a learning curve to ALL brands of stoves,and that will take some getting used to..... But you will find numerous Heatilator owners here,and we will be glad to help if we can....


----------



## Mpodesta (Jul 11, 2014)

saladdin said:


> My first year burning the cab50. Trying to find someone who has really played with the feeder rate slide thingy. You have any advice on adjusting the feed?



Your mileage may vary with each pellet brand/type.

Set your stove on high and get it burning. you flame should sit around 5-7" above the burn pot and be well established (not light and wandering). If to high, slide the rail in, to low, slide it out. Every time you adjust it wait 10-15 min before examining the flame again for adjustment


----------

